# Haunts Against Hunger still going?



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if Haunts Against Hunger is still in operation? It doesn't look like their site has been updated since last year. 

Months ago, I filled out the form to register our haunt for this year but haven't heard a peep. 

We still want to use the idea of collecting canned/boxed goods during our haunt but didn't know if the organization was still going.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Never heard of it, but there is usually a local pantry for people going through difficult times.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Haunts Against Hunger website looks like it hasn't been updated in at least two years. As Bayou mentioned, there is almost certainly a a food pantry in your area that would likely be willing to coordinate with you to promote donations in conjunction with your haunt. And the downloadable HAH posters are still available on the site.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

HOH site looks like it's been abandoned. Hasn't been updated since 2014 (same Linda Blair endorsement stuff from back then is still there).


----------

